# Black Friday (Cyber or In-person)



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I know all types of people are always saying I will not go out that day etc. But they do contribute to Black friday online or Cyber Monday. What are your plans?

Personally I am too lazy to go to a store that early on top of fighting crowds. I am an online Black Friday / Cyber Monday kind of guy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Neither.  I refuse to be a part of the whole mess.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going to Best Buy to get a doorbuster item.  I may well be shopping online but that will be for toys for out of state nephews ... 

My other shopping was online and is done already.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll be sleeping at home in my warm bed on Friday morning.  And then I'll be reading my Kindle...  

I have been scouring the Black Friday ads though to see if there are any great deals, because a lot of the retailers are making their Black Friday doorbusters also available online.  

So far though, I haven't seen anything advertised that I can't live without, and my gift buying is nearly complete anyway.

I'll be praying for those who do decide to brave the crowds that morning, though.  I hope everyone stays safe and in one piece.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've already done all my Christmas shopping (did it via Amazon over the past two months) and all my gifts are sitting on a shelf waiting for me to put the in Christmas-themed bags before I drive to the relatives on December 24 (it's true, really!).  I won't set foot in a shopping mall or Walmart till after January 1.  I've already ordered a couple of things from Amazon's Black Friday "week" sale, but they were actually for myself, not for Christmas!  Though there's a DVD set of Pride and Prejudice later this week that I might pick up for a friend who likes those Brit 19th Century girlie-novels (hee hee) if the price is a steal and I happen to get on the internet during the hour or so it will be on sale.

I'll spend Black Friday with my longtime friend Bob replacing some lights in my car, and possibly on a visit to the zoo (which will also be crowded that day, I suspect).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've already ordered a couple of things from Amazon's Black Friday "week" sale, but they were actually for myself, not for Christmas!


I fully subscribe to the idea that one should always buy a Christmas gift for oneself. That's why I have an international kindle.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I fully subscribe to the idea that one should always buy a Christmas gift for oneself. That's why I have an international kindle.


I like your philosophy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Craft fair on Friday. . .. just for fun. . . . I have no strong feelings one way or the other about shopping or not during the Christmas season. . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to enjoy going out on Friday, but as I've gotten older and less inclined to buy clutter, I don't bother anymore. Of course, back then (not even that long ago... 6, 7 years?) it wasn't the extreme sport it is now. Nobody got crushed over DVD players. I'll be staying home and preparing for our Saturday Thanksgiving dinner with relatives.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Craft fair on Friday. . .. just for fun. . . . I have no strong feelings one way or the other about shopping or not during the Christmas season. . . .


U think that will be packed with people trying to get doorbusters? lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been to it before. . . .it's usually pretty well attended, but people are polite.  I actually don't mind shopping crowds anyway. . . I just am prepared when I go for it to be crowded and determine that I will NOT be in a hurry and just take it as it comes.  Much less stress. 

Even if did go to a 'real' store on Friday, I'd never do the 5 a.m. thing. . . it's still dark and cold then!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think I can do another "Wait at 12am for". Online only these days.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a serious crowd-phobe (panic attacks yay) so I avoid places like the mall, WalMart, Target on Black Friday all the way up to Christmas.  I buy most of my gifts online.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never been to a black Friday sale and usually stay out of the big stores.  I do most Christmas shopping online.  Can't imagine waiting in line to get into a store early AM.  That's way outside of my comfort level.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Staying home, or at least away from the stores. The things I'm likely to buy as Christmas presents aren't likely to be on sale, I don't currently need anything for myself, and I dislike pushy crowds. (I'm ok with _nice _crowds. )


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have noticed that a lot of the sales are actually the same price at most places during the sale so pretty much the manufacturer has said it is ok to lower the price or already dictated it


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I actually haven't seen anything that looks like a great deal yet (at least not in electronics or the types of things I'd be interested in). Pretty disappointing. I've seen better prices throughout the year, just watching for good deals to pop up.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> I actually haven't seen anything that looks like a great deal yet (at least not in electronics or the types of things I'd be interested in). Pretty disappointing. I've seen better prices throughout the year, just watching for good deals to pop up.


you might be waiting a while


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I try to do most of my shopping online. I really, really hate shopping. My husband wants to go out Friday morning. He's never been and doesn't know just how crazy it gets. We'll pour over the sale papers tomorrow and see if it'll be worth it, but I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ok... I know people will think I am strange but I DO go! Buuuut... it is not because I have to HAVE anything in the sales papers... I go early and stand in line with my family (BIL,& grown niece on my side of the family, MIL & FIL and sometimes my husband) we get bring cocoa, coffee and breakfast sandwiches or donuts and share with the people in line, make new friends, meet neighbors we have not seen in weeks (busy times) and laugh and talk about what we are all going in for.

See, I get the $3 toasters, coffee pots, DVDs and games and those are the gifts I donate to shelters and church. I also get the DVD players, bicycles remote control cars and big toys that are incredible deals and keep them in several of our 6 baskets and when I see the little lady wearing her little scarf and gloves a long coat carrying her list in her tiny hands asking a sales clerk where to find... and they tell her they are all out I push my basket to the check out for her and let her have "mine" (sometimes I buy... sometimes it is not necessary) Sometimes it is a young couple with no jackets and threadbare clothing searching for that one gift that they CAN afford... those I rarely ever let purchase the bike, doll or car...

I believe in Christmas, I believe in sharing, I believe in giving what you can to people, and sometimes it is just my time early in the morning the day after Thanksgiving when I could really sleep in, sometimes just getting there in time to hold that special item until that special person/persons come along and really seem to need that break... it is worth it...

Yea, I know... I am a bit different...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> See, I get the $3 toasters, coffee pots, DVDs and games and those are the gifts I donate to shelters and church. I also get the DVD players, bicycles remote control cars and big toys that are incredible deals and keep them in several of our 6 baskets and when I see the little lady wearing her little scarf and gloves a long coat carrying her list in her tiny hands asking a sales clerk where to find... and they tell her they are all out I push my basket to the check out for her and let her have "mine" (sometimes I buy... sometimes it is not necessary) Sometimes it is a young couple with no jackets and threadbare clothing searching for that one gift that they CAN afford... those I rarely ever let purchase the bike, doll or car...


nice ideas


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have no reason to do any shopping.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith, what wonderful thoughts.  People like you make the world a better place.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think what Meredith does is really sweet!

We have occasionally ventured out early am on Black Friday.  I am not big on crowds.  And if we are home in VA, I work that day (retail distribution center).  Last year, DS decided to try shopping with friends & was surprised at how difficult it was to get some of the deals.

This year, he said he wanted to see if he could get a deal on the Entourage TV series DVDs.  Best Buy advertised them at 9.99, min 2 per store.  We are a small store town, so probably would only have 2 copies.  So I went on-line & found them available for that price.  Then I checked Amazon, who had them listed at 17.49 yesterday, and they are on sale for 9.99.  He decided to have me order them on-line, rather than fighting the crowds.  Since I can get them quicker with Prime shipping, he said to order them from Amazon  (I had to remember to close my session & go back through the KB link).

I love the thrill of getting deals from the comfort of my living room.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok... I know people will think I am strange but I DO go! Buuuut... it is not because I have to HAVE anything in the sales papers... I go early and stand in line with my family (BIL,& grown niece on my side of the family, MIL & FIL and sometimes my husband) we get bring cocoa, coffee and breakfast sandwiches or donuts and share with the people in line, make new friends, meet neighbors we have not seen in weeks (busy times) and laugh and talk about what we are all going in for.
> 
> See, I get the $3 toasters, coffee pots, DVDs and games and those are the gifts I donate to shelters and church. I also get the DVD players, bicycles remote control cars and big toys that are incredible deals and keep them in several of our 6 baskets and when I see the little lady wearing her little scarf and gloves a long coat carrying her list in her tiny hands asking a sales clerk where to find... and they tell her they are all out I push my basket to the check out for her and let her have "mine" (sometimes I buy... sometimes it is not necessary) Sometimes it is a young couple with no jackets and threadbare clothing searching for that one gift that they CAN afford... those I rarely ever let purchase the bike, doll or car...
> 
> ...


You are awesome!!! Very sweet too.

I do my shopping online. For sure I'll do the same this year since I'm nearly 8 months pregnant. Being pushed in a store can hurt the baby, or my hormones may go off and I may hurt someone. LOL!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You are awesome!!! Very sweet too.
> 
> I do my shopping online. For sure I'll do the same this year since I'm nearly 8 months pregnant. Being pushed in a store can hurt the baby, or my hormones may go off and I may hurt someone. LOL!


My wife is the exact same way, about 7.5 months. She hates being around a ton of people so it stores are not her thing


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith, what wonderful thoughts. People like you make the world a better place.


Thanks, I do it because it makes me feel good to help others. I started it about twenty years ago I guess, but then it was actually a very sweet lady ahead of me in check-out line at Kmart, on Christmas Eve. We had conversed while standing there about why we were there. I had only gone in to pick up some Christmas chocolates for my FIL because we were visiting them for Christmas and I felt like he needed something else for his stocking. Anyway, when the cashier told her the price she was about $6-7 short... all of her things (she had told me earlier) were for her children, she just got her check in the mail the day before and had to work until like 3PM sooo it wasn't like she was a dead-beat or a procrastinator. Anyway so I gave her the money and she started crying. Only $6 and she cried! So little things do make a difference in some people's lives.



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You are awesome!!! Very sweet too.
> 
> I do my shopping online. For sure I'll do the same this year since I'm nearly 8 months pregnant. Being pushed in a store can hurt the baby, or my hormones may go off and I may hurt someone. LOL!


Thanks Winks!


lynninva said:


> I think what Meredith does is really sweet!
> 
> We have occasionally ventured out early am on Black Friday. I am not big on crowds. And if we are home in VA, I work that day (retail distribution center). Last year, DS decided to try shopping with friends & was surprised at how difficult it was to get some of the deals.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Tomorrow is the big day


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I gotta go to bed soon... I need to be up by 2:30!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok... I know people will think I am strange but I DO go! Buuuut... it is not because I have to HAVE anything in the sales papers... I go early and stand in line with my family (BIL,& grown niece on my side of the family, MIL & FIL and sometimes my husband) we get bring cocoa, coffee and breakfast sandwiches or donuts and share with the people in line, make new friends, meet neighbors we have not seen in weeks (busy times) and laugh and talk about what we are all going in for.
> 
> See, I get the $3 toasters, coffee pots, DVDs and games and those are the gifts I donate to shelters and church. I also get the DVD players, bicycles remote control cars and big toys that are incredible deals and keep them in several of our 6 baskets and when I see the little lady wearing her little scarf and gloves a long coat carrying her list in her tiny hands asking a sales clerk where to find... and they tell her they are all out I push my basket to the check out for her and let her have "mine" (sometimes I buy... sometimes it is not necessary) Sometimes it is a young couple with no jackets and threadbare clothing searching for that one gift that they CAN afford... those I rarely ever let purchase the bike, doll or car...
> 
> ...


That is the sweetest thing!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Meredith, it's nice that there is someone like you among all those Black Friday shoppers.  You are a better person than I am in this respect (and probably many others).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Meredith, it's nice that there is someone like you among all those Black Friday shoppers. You are a better person than I am in this respect (and probably many others).


 Thanks, I did get to help a few people out today and got my gifts for our tree at church and at school. I always feel good when I get home and have a few more people to add to my prayer list too. You really see a lot of needy people who are just trying to get their kids what they can at these sales.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Hugh GPS sale in about 30 minutes on Amazon


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that notice, cheerio! I was able to jump on one right quick for DH. . . and some are on the way to sell out pretty quick!

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&node=384082011


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't do Black Friday for several reasons:

1.  I don't like shopping.  
2.  Being in loud, crowded places wears me out (maybe because I'm an introvert).  
3.  My family just gives each other small, inexpensive presents at Christmas.  Since we don't go crazy with gift giving, black Friday door-busters aren't really what I'm looking for anyway when I Christmas shop.

I like to go Christmas shopping on a weekday during the first or second week of December when I can slowly browse through less crowded stores and choose gifts that I think each person in my family will really enjoy.

I did look at a few websites this morning, but their black Friday deals weren't any better than usual website sales lately.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for that notice, cheerio! I was able to jump on one right quick for DH. . . and some are on the way to sell out pretty quick!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&node=384082011


Im glad u did because they sold quick


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.slate.com/id/2235996/pagenum/all/#p2

Here's an interesting article about things to buy and avoid on Black Friday that contains some of the more nitwitted (from our perspective) advice on ebook readers I've ever seen. He recommends avoiding buying ebook readers now because you won't make up the price unless you buy at least a dozen books per year.....Clearly he doesn't know the people who hang out on this board! He makes the expected caution about possibly buying a reader that looses the DRM format wars, which makes a little sense, but I think is overblown.

On the other hand, he suggests holding off on a netbook till you can get one with Windows 7, which I think is actually possibly good advice.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.slate.com/id/2235996/pagenum/all/#p2
> 
> Here's an interesting article about things to buy and avoid on Black Friday that contains some of the more nitwitted (from our perspective) advice on ebook readers I've ever seen. He recommends avoiding buying ebook readers now because you won't make up the price unless you buy at least a dozen books per year.....Clearly he doesn't know the people who hang out on this board! He makes the expected caution about possibly buying a reader that looses the DRM format wars, which makes a little sense, but I think is overblown.
> 
> On the other hand, he suggests holding off on a netbook till you can get one with Windows 7, which I think is actually possibly good advice.


Heh, he does seem a little conservative, since he warned against Blu-ray players last year (well after the final nail had been nailed into the HD-DVD coffin).


----------

